# What makes you cringe?



## Fantasyrick (Feb 1, 2016)

What makes you cringe?
If all you want is to be edgy and call out someone or make someone feel bad don't post pls.


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2016)

The amount of these exact boards that have been made within like a week


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

people who bash something and then turn around and obsess over it themselves.
those people look like idiots and they make me cringe.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 1, 2016)

the fact that the US is falling apart, and the fact that knowing that "and to the republic for which it stands, ONE NATION, UNDER GOD, indivisible, with liberty and JUSTICE FOR ALL" doesn't mean anything in society and in the US in general anymore


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

nami26 said:


> the fact that the US is falling apart, and the fact that knowing that "and to the republic for which it stands, ONE NATION, UNDER GOD, indivisible, with liberty and JUSTICE FOR ALL" doesn't mean anything in society and in the US in general anymore



well i mean under god has nothing to do with the US. but anyways.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 1, 2016)

Me my entire life


----------



## Bloobloop (Feb 1, 2016)

Hypocrites


----------



## Romaki (Feb 1, 2016)

Secondhand embarrassment is the only thing I can think of tbh.


----------



## boujee (Feb 1, 2016)

emo hair


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 1, 2016)

- unpleasant sounds, like nails on a chalkboard 
- annoying sounds other people make like fart noises
- watching people do weird dance moves/not being able to dance
- when people use improper grammar or spell a world completely wrong or when people use the wrong spelling of a word like fairy instead of ferry
- when things aren't multiples of 5 or 10, this is a really bad thing, I usually round time up to the nearest 10 or 5, I can't do anything unless it is a multiple of 10 or 5, like if you time me on something it must be as long as a multiple of 10 or 5
- when my grades are really bad
- when I read a book and stop reading before I finish the chapter, I hate having to start in the middle of a chapter or page 
- some stupid things people say
- when people think their right when their really not
- a lot more but yeah


----------



## Llust (Feb 1, 2016)

people who are going through the weeaboo or 'im so random' phase. the words moist and crusty are even worse


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Feb 1, 2016)

i cringe
when a Kirby beats me (almighty King Dedede) in smash
the puffball can combo ANYTHING into forward throw, it's insane


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 1, 2016)

I honestly find a lot of people under the age of 15 cringey. I don't know why, but the youngins always find a way to just......no.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 1, 2016)

Friendly Dedede said:


> i cringe
> when a Kirby beats me (almighty King Dedede) in smash
> the puffball can combo ANYTHING into forward throw, it's insane



This made me laugh a lot tbh


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

Myself two years ago


----------



## Jacob (Feb 1, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> I honestly find a lot of people under the age of 15 cringey. I don't know why, but the youngins always find a way to just......no.



I actually knew a girl on TBT who was 13 and she was really cool actually

She talked like a 20 yr old guy but she was cool af
i miss her a lot we talked every day but she left for good 

havent heard from her in months



Anyway I find dabbing cringey


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2016)

Why was the board closed temporarily and why were comments deleted without a note as to why

That makes me cringe


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> Why was the board closed temporarily and why were comments deleted without a note as to why
> 
> That makes me cringe



idk either i reported it for a reason why they closed so i think thats what it reopened but oh well.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 1, 2016)

My parents.


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

as stated above, what the hell.


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Feb 1, 2016)

Minecon.

"Uhm, I was wondering, uh, what's da wecomended amount of dedotated WAM i should add to server?"
"OUIOUIKREMPADODIES"
"EVERYONE SPAM KAPPA IN THE CHAT! KAPPA!"


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> idk either i reported it for a reason why they closed so i think thats what it reopened but oh well.


Huh.
I wish I knew why my comments were deleted though, like did someone think I was fighting with Foxy or something 'cause I wasn't. I thought she was being clever lmao


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

this has probably been of the most laid back and easy going threads of this nature in a long time.. and it was still closed down for a minute and calm and friendly comments were removed. 

that's cringe worthy.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 1, 2016)

Seeing a cockroach


----------



## Damniel (Feb 1, 2016)

Looking at the clock and realizing how much time I've spent on the internet.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 1, 2016)

Jacob said:


> I actually knew a girl on TBT who was 13 and she was really cool actually
> 
> She talked like a 20 yr old guy but she was cool af
> i miss her a lot we talked every day but she left for good
> ...



Oh, not all young people are annoying of course. That's a given. I'm talking mainly about irl experiences from public transportation, schools, stores, etc. Some young members here are also mature, so that's good. Too bad the girl you're talking about left, though. I hope you guys get to interact once more in the future. ^^

I find old people trying to insult others with terrible grammar on Facebook comments cringey.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 1, 2016)

Forced memes.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2016)

Tumblr and otherkin tbh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 1, 2016)

sugarella Nah jk xD


----------



## Miii (Feb 2, 2016)

Secondhand shame and toe pain. And really gross things.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2016)

weebs and other annoying people mostly 

also people who are Extreme Tumblr Haters like it's some sorta religion or whatevr like can the chill out it's a social media website and you are all so upset?? chill


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2016)

_Most_ teenagers.

Like honestly, they bother me so much. Like I went to the store the other day right after work, which coincides with the start of school so a bunch of kids were there and a huge pile of backpacks were by the door and I almost tripped over them, and then I went to get my boyfriend a soda and the whole drink isle was full of teenagers getting energy drinks... and I was just like UHG NO PLEASE LEAVE YOU SPAWNS OF SATAN.


----------



## Katattacc (Feb 2, 2016)

Humanity in general


----------



## Rasha (Feb 2, 2016)

sometimes I feel like a lot of people around me are like sheep who keep on following trends blindly like they have no brains to do their own thing, it makes me disgusted but really sometimes I wonder who's wrong me or them. I might actually be the one who's falling behind..


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 2, 2016)

I cringe at my friends who try to do impressions of other people and people who think they sound really good when they sing when in reality it sounds like someone dying. 
I also cringe at bad explanations and conspiracy theories.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 2, 2016)

people with no fashion sense. i attended a wedding once and i saw a guy just wearing a polo shirt and trousers. his hair was equally bad as well.


----------



## teshima (Feb 2, 2016)

There's a girl who sits next to me in class and she's still going through her edgy weeb phase where she just draws emo anime boys 24/7. honestly that would be fine but she talks. all. the. time. about how she must be "weird" for liking the sad parts of songs, and how she's "that one weird girl who draws in class". idk she just pisses me off but im too nice to move seats bc she doesnt have friends


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 2, 2016)

I cringe when people call other people weebs just bc they like anime tbh.


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

Jetix said:


> sugarella Nah jk xD



lmao

i find myself cringeworthy sometimes.


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 2, 2016)

-People who think they're right but they're actually wrong.
-People who like PS4 and XBox and laugh whenever Nintendo is mentioned.
-On Talent show where someone is awful. Its supposed to be a *talent* show.
-Me, sometimes.
-My parents, most of the time.
-My grandparents, all the time.
-Sometimes in school because I'm quite quiet and introverted, but I end up coming across lime a weirdo 
-Teachers who make spelling mistakes.
-Teenagers who are mean just because they have nothing better to do.
-Bad funny faces.


----------



## Chocofruit (Feb 2, 2016)

Bronys, furrys, otherkin, fictionkin, misandrists(Tumblr feminists), tumblr, Reddit, Weeaboos, Anime and many, MANY more.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 2, 2016)

Things that are really, really LOUD.
Also most people on the internet.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> well i mean under god has nothing to do with the US. but anyways.



yes, it does. the pledge of allegiance has to do with the US. the US was founded on the principle of God. nowadays, not so much unfortunately.


----------



## radioloves (Feb 2, 2016)

Watching people in movies get their neck cracked, twisted, split or torn apart and blood spills and strikes everywhere..


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

nami26 said:


> yes, it does. the pledge of allegiance has to do with the US. the US was founded on the principle of God. nowadays, not so much unfortunately.



god doesn't have anything to do with the u.s. 
religion should be separate from the state. 

people who think religion needs to govern everything makes me cringe.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> god doesn't have anything to do with the u.s.
> religion should be separate from the state.
> 
> people who think religion needs to govern everything makes me cringe.



and yet kids all over America recite the pledge of allegiance everyday, emery morning, not even knowing the true meaning of it at all. obviously God has something to do with the US, why do you think that presidents are sworn in on the Bible?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2016)

NicPlays said:


> -People who think they're right but they're actually wrong.
> *-People who like PS4 and XBox and laugh whenever Nintendo is mentioned. *
> -On Talent show where someone is awful. Its supposed to be a *talent* show.
> -Me, sometimes.
> ...



Every student of my school in a nutshell...


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

People having to pledge to an ugly piece of fabric every day is pretty creepy IMO


----------



## Soigne (Feb 2, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> _Most_ teenagers.
> 
> Like honestly, they bother me so much. Like I went to the store the other day right after work, which coincides with the start of school so a bunch of kids were there and a huge pile of backpacks were by the door and I almost tripped over them, and then I went to get my boyfriend a soda and the whole drink isle was full of teenagers getting energy drinks... and I was just like UHG NO PLEASE LEAVE YOU SPAWNS OF SATAN.



this just in: teenagers shop, sometimes get thirsty as well. send them all to prison.

This sounded really sarcastic but I just don't really see the correlation here between teenagers in a shop and being terrible.


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

nami26 said:


> and yet kids all over America recite the pledge of allegiance everyday, emery morning, not even knowing the true meaning of it at all. obviously God has something to do with the US, why do you think that presidents are sworn in on the Bible?



i've never said "under god" in the pledge ever. ever. i've never said that and i never ever will because it's dumb. not everyone believes in god, nor should 'god' be as big of a part of a nation like it is in the U.S. 

religion mixed this heavily into politics and a nation's government is nothing but trouble and it's proven that countless times during the discussion of controversial subjects. why they have them swear on the bible in courts, or for the president is beyond me but it's idiotic regardless. why not swear in on the constitution or bill of rights or something of value towards our country instead of a bible of a religion not everyone even believes in.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

When teachers spell words wrong or add extra letters or don't add an s to a word, or isa words in a sentence that make it an actual sentence, and then no one corrects them, I don't correct them because I don't want to be the annoying kid who corrects everyone (I already have a habit of correcting people when they pronounce words incorrectly, another thing that makes me cringe) so I say nothing, one time I did correct a teacher and they insisted they were right to later find out they are wrong. But I just hate having to look at it written on the board incorrectly.

I also cringe/get mad when in class a teacher asks a question and we can call it out and sometimes I am the person who knows the answer when nobody else does but I usually whisper it because I don't like yelling in class, and then the teacher doesn't hear me but another kid does, calls out the answer, and the teacher praises them and s like you all should be like this, like wtf


----------



## pandapples (Feb 2, 2016)

nami26 said:


> and yet kids all over America recite the pledge of allegiance everyday, emery morning, not even knowing the true meaning of it at all. obviously God has something to do with the US, why do you think that presidents are sworn in on the Bible?



It's not a requirement for reciting the pledge or swearing on the Bible. Pretty sure it's just a tradition for presidents and not all have done so.


Anyway, I find people who use common terms on the internet incorrectly frequently quite cringey.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

Anyways other things that make me cringe:

- When people call any opinion that opposes theirs "tumblr"
- People over the age of 12 who are "proud misanthropists" as if it makes them cool or enlightened or something, even though it's just insanely boring
- The mindset that people are superior for reading a lot of books, and that people who don't particularly enjoy reading in their spare time are stupid.
- Country music


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i've never said "under god" in the pledge ever. ever. i've never said that and i never ever will because it's dumb. not everyone believes in god, nor should 'god' be as big of a part of a nation like it is in the U.S.
> 
> religion mixed this heavily into politics and a nation's government is nothing but trouble and it's proven that countless times during the discussion of controversial subjects. why they have them swear on the bible in courts, or for the president is beyond me but it's idiotic regardless. why not swear in on the constitution or bill of rights or something of value towards our country instead of a bible of a religion not everyone even believes in.



religion dictates what the outcome is of certain events, and usually political parties are based off of religion.
religion is what has shaped our country today.
and what school do you go to that doesn't say "under God" in the pledge of allegiance?
you need to accept that religion plays a big role in society.
you're entitled to your opinion and same with me....
and how is religion dumb?
you tell that to every single person and let's see what they think. its offending to many people how you treat religion.
the bill of rights and constitution were shaped on the bible and religion anyway, so your comment about that is null.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> Anyways other things that make me cringe:
> 
> - When people call any opinion that opposes theirs "tumblr"
> - People over the age of 12 who are "proud misanthropists" as if it makes them cool or enlightened or something, even though it's just insanely boring
> ...


This, there are many kids I know who read a lot and kids who don't and the kids who don't still understand concepts better than the other kids. I would understand if it was a huge book about geometry or chemistry or something but not just any old book.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 2, 2016)

Ppl in general 
"OHMY GOSH GUYS THERES A NEW THOT PAGE"
DuDe your like 14


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

nami26 said:


> religion dictates what the outcome is of certain events, and usually political parties are based off of religion.
> religion is what has shaped our country today.
> and what school do you go to that doesn't say "under God" in the pledge of allegiance?
> you need to accept that religion plays a big role in society.
> ...



lol, religion is one reason why the US is an absolute j o k e. : ^). 
people literally freaked out at starbucks bc they made their cups red instead of having baby jesus on them. "OH NO WAR ON CHRISTMAS HOLY HELL" well cool what about every other religions holiday? okay, you want religion to play that big of a role on the US why not Judaism? how about Catholicism? Hinduism? Buddhism? Islam? how about any of those? no, it's just Christianity. that's all the US cares about as far as god goes. if it's not Christianity they give you a big ole middle finger. 

that's cool if you want your holy book to represent an entire nation, but not just one. heck no.
nobody should have to swear on a holy book that isn't theirs to personally believe in and if you don't think it's dumb that the US is so far up christianity's ass that you don't see the ultimate wrong doing behind the brainwashing of children into pledging an allegiance to a nation every morning and to a god that might not even exist to them, well you enjoy that.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> lol, religion is one reason why the US is an absolute j o k e. : ^).
> people literally freaked out at starbucks bc they made their cups red instead of having baby jesus on them. "OH NO WAR ON CHRISTMAS HOLY HELL" well cool what about every other religions holiday? okay, you want religion to play that big of a role on the US why not Judaism? how about Catholicism? Hinduism? Buddhism? Islam? how about any of those? no, it's just Christianity. that's all the US cares about as far as god goes. if it's not Christianity they give you a big ole middle finger.
> 
> that's cool if you want your holy book to represent an entire nation, but not just one. heck no.
> nobody should have to swear on a holy book that isn't theirs to personally believe in and if you don't think it's dumb that the US is so far up christianity's ass that you don't see the ultimate wrong doing behind the brainwashing of children into pledging an allegiance to a nation every morning and to a god that might not even exist to them, well you enjoy that.



that's why I said RELIGION not just Christianity. but as you can see, the most prominent religion, is Christianity. at least I accept the fact there are other religions and that people do believe in their religions.

and the reason that the US is an absolute joke is not because of Christianity, but because of the fact that religion in general, more so Christianity, has become lesser in the past years, not just in the US, but in the world. ISIS killing Christians, and other people as well, killed for their beliefs, etc.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> This, there are many kids I know who read a lot and kids who don't and the kids who don't still understand concepts better than the other kids. I would understand if it was a huge book about geometry or chemistry or something but not just any old book.



Not to mention there's dyslexia and other mental conditions that would prevent someone from reading (or enjoying it) in the first place.
I dissociate a lot as well as have a crap memory so there's not many books I can fully immerse myself in, and I wouldn't doubt there's many people in the same spot. Doesn't mean we have any less sense than someone who reads 2 books a day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nami26 said:


> ISIS killing Christians, and other people as well, killed for their beliefs, etc.



ISIS's biggest victims are Muslims what are you even talking about


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

nami26 said:


> and the reason that the US is an absolute joke is not because of Christianity, but because of the fact that religion in general, more so Christianity, has become lesser in the past years, not just in the US, but in the world. ISIS killing Christians, and other people as well, killed for their beliefs, etc.



so with more religion the US can be great again? is that what you're implying or am i reading that wrong..

also, please don't even talk about isis "killing christians bc of their beliefs" when there's literally a gerbil man running for president  wanting to kick out an entire race of people out of their home because he's a xenophobic ****pocket.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> so with more religion the US can be great again? is that what you're implying or am i reading that wrong..
> 
> also, please don't even talk about isis "killing christians bc of their beliefs" when there's literally a gerbil man running for president  wanting to kick out an entire race of people out of their home because he's a xenophobic ****pocket.



Can you not read?
I literally had said religion in general a few times in my last posts.

obviously you don't get the picture. gerbil man im assuming means trump, trying to get rid of Muslims.
I definitely disagree with that. he thinks they are all violent. they aren't all. ISIS obviously is.
and don't tell me what I cant and can say about ISIS and my beliefs. is Trump physically killing Muslims? NO he isn't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fantasyrick said:


> Everyone let's take it easy before this get's mistaken as a fight thread and the mods close it
> -cringes-



sorry I just get really steamed when atheists hop on the bandwagon, shaming religion and Christianity as if it were a joke, when people get offended and actually care about themselves and their beliefs. he needs to respect that


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

nami26 said:


> Can you not read?
> I literally had said religion in general a few times in my last posts.
> 
> obviously you don't get the picture. gerbil man im assuming means trump, trying to get rid of Muslims.
> ...



*sorry man i really can't read your font, can you make it bigger?
try 75 point please. i really need it.*

also, adding in more religion wont fix anything, just make the mess even bigger. try again.

i mean if you wanna back up trump i'm not going to say i'm surprised really, but wow. if given the chance i'm pretty sure he'd mass genocide everyone but white folk if he could.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

*It makes me cringe when I forget I just brushed my teeth and then take a sip of orange juice.*


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> *It makes me cringe when I forget I just brushed my teeth and then take a sip of orange juice.*



this happened to me today


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> ISIS's biggest victims are Muslims what are you even talking about


Well not necessarily (not trying to be rude), they are muslim, they just attack people who aren't *them* and don't agree with their plans, ok I m not going to say anything else because I do't want this getting closed


----------



## Jacob (Feb 2, 2016)

hi country music is cringey


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 2, 2016)

When people come to school thinking they're cool just bc they have over 50 pairs of shoes in their closet makes me cringe.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Well not necessarily (not trying to be rude), they are muslim, they just attack people who aren't *them* and don't agree with their plans



exactly. in the Karan, it states that anyone who doesn't believe in Allah or Islam, must be put down, according to Muslims. Some Muslims are more lenient on this and are less strict about this rule. this topic from the Karan is usually misunderstood.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> *It makes me cringe when I forget I just brushed my teeth and then take a sip of orange juice.*


These types of things happen to me ALL the time, I cringe at my stupidity


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> When people come to school thinking they're cool just bc they have over 50 pairs of shoes in their closet makes me cringe.



I hate when all the boys brag about their new js and stuff, it's like... nobody cares. I feel like the boys have more shoes than the girls nowadays.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Well not necessarily (not trying to be rude), they are muslim, they just attack people who aren't *them* and don't agree with their plans, ok I m not going to say anything else because I do't want this getting closed



I mean yeah but that doesn't defeat the fact that most of their victims have been Muslim. They're radical terrorists. If they represented Muslims/Islam they wouldn't be destroying mosques and killing non-radicals.

That's like taking a radical Christian who slaughtered 70 non-homophobic Christians but only 10 of every other religion and saying their biggest threat isn't to Christians.

And considering we aren't at each others throats I really don't think _this_ is what'd close the thread.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

Now that I think about it, it makes me cringe how easily tainted orange juice is in general.
Can't even have a damn cookie before it.


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

makes me cringe when i brush my teeth and drink some cold water.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> you literally called it a karan in your post.
> calm down you're so angry my goodness, isn't that a sin.



Don't be quick to anger is a sin. I was patient at first, especially with the abortion thread. But the Bible does say God will take revenge, not us. we'll see what happens I guess.
I called it a Karan in my previous posts because I was mistaken, then I corrected myself, something that every normal person usually does.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> makes me cringe when i brush my teeth and drink some cold water.



Oh yes this. It feels so weird, or when ice cream is like freezing cold and it touches your teeth and it just feels weird.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

it makes me cringe when I eat like tons of peppermints and then forget I did and drink from the water fountain at school


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

nami26 said:


> it makes me cringe when I eat like tons of peppermints and then forget I did and drink from the water fountain at school



This is another thing that feels so weird when you do it


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

i cringe when i hear big bang sing live.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

I cringe because I like to.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> I cringe because I like to.


Best post I've seen all day, IGN 10/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 2, 2016)

I cringe when someone likes to pick at me but then when i lose it and hurt their feelings i'm the bad guy.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Feb 2, 2016)

cringing when i see people fight on a forum thats meant for a game and turn it into a religious political fight  i come here to get away from that crap but yet it seems i cant escape


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

Cringe because I accidentally wrote hoestuck instead of homestuck


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 2, 2016)

Zodiac Crossing said:


> cringing when i see people fight on a forum thats meant for a game and turn it into a religious political fight  i come here to get away from that crap but yet it seems i cant escape



Honestly 3/4 of the people here don't play animal crossing lol.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

I cringe at Ike's face
He's so cute ):


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Feb 2, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Honestly 3/4 of the people here don't play animal crossing lol.



it saddens me because tbh this should be a happy place but look what people have to turn it into.  People talk about world peace but we can't even keep a game forum happy


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> sketch is like my favorite child.
> i cringe bc u think im getting attacked.



I cringe bc people don't like you, they're just butts >:0


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> sketch is like my favorite child.
> i cringe bc u think im getting attacked.



I actually though sketchs comment to you was a cute pickup line lol


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 2, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> I cringe bc people don't like you, they're just butts >:0



Truuuuuu Taesaek is just brutally honest tbh.


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

i cringe when people get upset over the silliest things.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

nami26 said:


> I actually though sketchs comment to you was a cute pickup line lol



It is, he's a hottie


And like 5 years older than me


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

Cringe because of shipping younger people with a lot older people soz


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Cringe because of shipping younger people with a lot older people soz



Cringing bc people thought that was serious :")


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Cringe because of shipping younger people with a lot older people soz



i'm their dad omg don't ship us that's wrong u dirty children you.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

Cringing because it's a fun word to type


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

Cringing because Jambette exists


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> Cringing because Jambette exists









you take that back.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> you take that back.



Daddo pls, rebirth this frog child into a more beautiful form


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

cringing because pietro exists

that nasty clown


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

I cringe whenever I have to look at Kim Namjoon's face


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

Cringing bc all the gorillas exist like

Im sorry but you're scary


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> Daddo pls, rebirth this frog child into a more beautiful form









i cringe bc i can't sleep at night with jambette at my window.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

This makes me cringe


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> This makes me cringe



what is that.

why is the nail like that omg


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

aixoo said:


> what is that.
> 
> why is the nail like that omg



Definitely not a toenail


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i cringe bc i can't sleep at night with jambette at my window.



That's how I feel when you stare into my window, sky daddo


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

Imagining this makes me cringe


----------



## demoness (Feb 2, 2016)

that toe actually makes me lose my lunch, go to your room and think about what you've done.

what makes me cringe is probably bad wheelchair humor just because someone saw i'm disabled, i'm 23, shouldn't asking me 'can i have a ride' be like some kinda harassment now or some crime against this universe because it hasn't been funny since i was a little girl


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Imagining this makes me cringe



The first thing i noticed was the hair on the toe


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Imagining this makes me cringe









u stop that.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

Lmao I like how a ton of people left after the 'drama' ended


Spoiler: Look if you dare, kinda gross, not for the faint of heart, etc....









 not that bad but still cringe worthy


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

i cringe because i introduced my friend to bigbang, now she talks about them nonstop


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Lmao I like how a ton of people left after the 'drama' ended
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look if you dare, kinda gross, not for the faint of heart, etc....
> ...





Spoiler



Wow beautiful
Put it under the foot fetish tag on DA
For the kinky onessss




I'm so sorry I swear ilu all


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

aixoo said:


> i cringe because i introduced my friend to bigbang, now she talks about them nonstop



i cringe because big bang is literal trash.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

Toxi may I ask why you have pictures of gross feet 'cause don't get me wrong I like you but I'm beginning to feel weird


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

aixoo said:


> i cringe because i introduced my friend to bigbang, now she talks about them nonstop



As in that show? Or the scientific term? Or what? Idk


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i cringe because big bang is literal trash.



i cringe because it is


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> Toxi may I ask why you have pictures of gross feet 'cause don't get me wrong I like you but I'm beginning to feel weird


I just searched cringe worthy posts on the internet


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> As in that show? Or the scientific term? Or what? Idk



a k-pop group


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

i cringe bc g-dragon is disgusting.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I just searched cringe worthy posts on the internet



Well I'm glad you aren't some weirdo with a thing for footgore

Also wet food makes me cringe


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i cringe bc g-dragon is disgusting.



i cringe because that's my friend's favorite member of bigbang.


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

i cringe bc this exists.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> Well I'm glad you aren't some weirdo with a thing for footgore
> 
> Also wet food makes me cringe


Yeah no I am not that weird




Does wet dog food make you cringe? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i cringe bc this exists.



oh good god i cringe so hard


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i cringe bc this exists.


Well let us add this to Cringe Compilation 2016


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 2, 2016)

Since it's apparently not obvious why this thread was closed, I'll try to make it more clear.

1. This isn't the Basement, meaning post quality rules still apply.  That means image, .gif, or one word responses won't fly.  Also, bypassing the curse filter isn't cool mkay.

2. When a thread devolves to the point of goofy and nonsensical posts that have absolutely nothing to do with the thread topic and I can't remove them all fast enough since they're flooding in by the nanosecond, I kinda have no choice but to close the thread for a bit while I clean things up, for lack of a better analogy.

3. Debates are fine.  I have no issues with debates.  But when a thread about what makes you cringe turns into a large debate about religion and people start getting offended, we have to step in and check things out.  Remember that there's always the option to argue via PM instead of posting snarky replies that end up sounding offensive and rude.

I'll reopen this thread after I clean it up.  Please, if you think I might even be a tiny bit cool (I'm not but maybe some people think so?), take a few minutes to reread the rules here and remember what board you're posting in.  I'm not trying to be a tyrant - just remember that we're tasked with making sure people here feel comfortable, and that means responding when a certain thread is reported multiple times.


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 2, 2016)

Aaaand we're back open.  Please chill it out a bit from here on out if you all wouldn't mind.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 2, 2016)

Thread is back open bless.


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

made me cringe when i couldn't post due to thread lock.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 2, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Since it's apparently not obvious why this thread was closed, I'll try to make it more clear.
> 
> 1. This isn't the Basement, meaning post quality rules still apply.  That means image, .gif, or one word responses won't fly.  Also, bypassing the curse filter isn't cool mkay.
> 
> ...



Generally, all of these threads about who don't you like, what annoys you, what disgusts you / makes you cringe turn toxic and personal eventually. It is just natural for these negative threads to go in that direction. If you don't want them to become a problem, there is probably nothing you can do besides telling people to stop making these threads.


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

aw yea it's back open


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm just really glad that my orange juice post made it through the clean-up 'cause I get genuinely upset when that happens.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 2, 2016)

Reading through here... those *toenail images* and this thread itself are what makes me truly cringe.
Mainly the toenail/foot images though.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Those toe images are so disturbing.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 2, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> What makes you cringe?
> *If all you want is to be edgy and call out someone or make someone feel bad don't post pls.*


Read the bold.



Lucanosa said:


> Reading through here... those toenail images and this thread itself are what makes me truly cringe.
> Mainly the toenail/foot images though.



If the thread makes you cringe then don't post pls.
Also you need to read the bold.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 2, 2016)

oh god, i think i threw up a bit in my mouth reading this


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 2, 2016)

N e s s said:


> oh god, i think i threw up a bit in my mouth reading this



Pls stop. people are getting off topic and i dont want the thread to close again so restrain from posting these kind of comments thank you.


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

vomit makes me cringe.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 2, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Pls stop. people are getting off topic and i dont want the thread to close again so restrain from posting these kind of comment thank you.



It wasn't off topic but ok


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 2, 2016)

I cringe how the teacher tells me to be quiet but the rest of the class is acting like a zoo smh.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

The "the customer is always right" rule.
May as well be called the "You can't disagree with anyone and must put up with straight up harassment because I care more about making money than about your well-being" rule.


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> The "the customer is always right" rule.
> May as well be called the "You can't disagree with anyone and must put up with straight up harassment because I care more about making money than about your well-being" rule.



this is so true it hurts.
i'd always cringe when i worked in retail & you're getting screamed at and in your head you're just like "no sir, i'm not dumb i don't make the rules, sorry but you're an *******eeeee :^) i'm gonna burn down your house now"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 2, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Read the bold.
> 
> If the thread makes you cringe then don't post pls.
> Also you need to read the bold.



I'm not being edgy, I'm being truthful; those pics made me gag.
Seriously.... also, people who try to seem super smart but are total idiots make me cringe.



N e s s said:


> It wasn't off topic but ok



^


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> this is so true it hurts.
> i'd always cringe when i worked in retail & you're getting screamed at and in your head you're just like "no sir, i'm not dumb i don't make the rules, sorry but you're an *******eeeee :^) i'm gonna burn down your house now"



Near Halloween some 40-50 year old kept hitting on me and asking if I thought he was handsome/attractive and all I could do was laugh awkwardly and say "sure" until he was finally taken away by his _wife and two children._


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 2, 2016)

i cringe at low ballers


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> Near Halloween some 40-50 year old kept hitting on me and asking if I thought he was handsome/attractive and all I could do was laugh awkwardly and say "sure" until he was finally taken away by his _wife and two children._



that makes me cringe.
dirty old men pls stop hitting on my son.


----------



## sej (Feb 3, 2016)

My old posts on here XD


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 3, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> I cringe how the teacher tells me to be quiet but the rest of the class is acting like a zoo smh.



Pretty much this and yeeee the thread is backkkkk


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 4, 2016)

Depends what you mean by cringe....if you mean like what makes me feel awkward or shy away then I'd have to say public displays of affection! I just can't stand seeing people all over each other in public. Time and place and all that


----------



## seliph (Feb 4, 2016)

People who hate when people take selfies.
Like how bitter are you please get over it.


----------



## tsantsa (Feb 4, 2016)

evvie 

lil fricking smart asses who think they know everything when they dont know sht.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> People who hate when people take selfies.
> Like how bitter are you please get over it.



People's Instagram filled with pouting selfies xD


----------



## seliph (Feb 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> People's Instagram filled with pouting selfies xD



I don't get it are you making a point against me or what are you trying to tell me with this


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 4, 2016)

Not being rude or going against your opinion but I cringe when people post way too many selfies on their IG page


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> I don't get it are you making a point against me or what are you trying to tell me with this



I'm making a point against you


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Not being rude or going against your opinion but I cringe when people post way too many selfies on their IG page



that's the point of instagram. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> I'm making a point against you



ki doens't even duck face/ pout r u blind.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 4, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Not being rude or going against your opinion but I cringe when people post way too many selfies on their IG page



Nice smiling selfies are cool imo
But a whole Instagram filled with pictures of you just trying to look sexy.... xD


----------



## seliph (Feb 4, 2016)

Who cares how people take selfies though, let them do them.
It costs $0 to mind your own business.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> Who cares how people take selfies though, let them do them.
> It costs $0 to mind your own business.



Mm hm


----------



## seliph (Feb 4, 2016)

Anyways it makes me cringe when I try to squirt water into my mouth but it ends up going down my chin and into my shirt


----------



## teto (Feb 4, 2016)

myself on a daily basis


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

parents. no you dont have to hug or stalk me every minute of the day im gonna quit answering you soon


----------



## Kotarou (Feb 4, 2016)

javocado call me daniel and hyogo


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

9gag


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

ugly koreaboos


----------



## scotch (Feb 4, 2016)

school plays


----------



## Llust (Feb 4, 2016)

overly defensive feminists


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

SOME PEOPLE ON THIS SITE


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> Anyways it makes me cringe when I try to squirt water into my mouth but it ends up going down my chin and into my shirt



This, every freaking day of my life


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 4, 2016)

Kotarou said:


> javocado call me daniel and hyogo



In the op it says not to call out as it starts fights/flame wars ty.


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

people obsessed over their ugly hair make me cringe, and ppl who make alts to flirt w/ themselves. :^)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

korean wannabees and people who assume false things can go die

also people that have no hair


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

people with ugly hair make em cringe.
also people who tell me to die make me cringe.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 4, 2016)

Kotarou said:


> javocado call me daniel and hyogo




Who are you???


----------



## seliph (Feb 4, 2016)

someone call the sun 'cause it's too damn shady


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

people jealous of my majestic hair


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> korean wannabees and people who assume false things can go die
> 
> also people that have no hair



*wannabe


Also, bald people are absolutely beautiful idk what you're on


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

people who have ugly hair that probably don't even wash it make me cringe.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

anything izzy posts makes me cringe tbh


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 4, 2016)

Cringing at the thought of a flame war happening real soon


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

people inferior to me make me cringe


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

people with superiority complexes who have hair that ugly make me cringe.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

People thinking anyone's inferior to Izzy make me cringe to death


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

people with hair insecurities that can't stop talking about my hair


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> korean wannabees and people who assume false things can go die
> 
> also people that have no hair



Oh so does this make you cringe


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

haters


----------



## seliph (Feb 4, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Cringing at the thought of a flame war happening real soon



It's already happening, might as well grab a smoothie and pull up a chair


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

people that don't realize my hair is amazing make me cringe. i don't want ur natty ugly hair.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2016)

taesaek said:


> people that don't realize my hair is amazing make me cringe. i don't want ur natty ugly hair.



excuse me?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> people inferior to me make me cringe



nobody else in this thread is posting hypotheticals


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

Natty said:


> excuse me?



omfg.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

Natty said:


> excuse me?



Natty, my dog just died, and this comment is literally the only thing that cheered me up.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

people that have no confidence


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

People that think no confidence is cringy


----------



## seliph (Feb 4, 2016)

When someone sees me being sneaky in MGSV and I just have to kill them like sorry! You brought this on yourself! Shouldn't have looked!


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

people that are obsessed with their hair make me cringe


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

Cringes at my ugly acnl town


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

ppl named after nasty drinks make me cringe.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 4, 2016)

came here for the animal crossing stayed for the gang fights


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

people with penis shaped noses make me cringe


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

Jacob said:


> came here for the animal crossing stayed for the gang fights



I stayed for you~


----------



## Kotarou (Feb 4, 2016)

most of the people on this forum make me cringe tbh


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 4, 2016)

Jacob said:


> came here for the animal crossing stayed for the gang fights



Didn't we all tbh lol


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 4, 2016)

teshima


----------



## Llust (Feb 4, 2016)

obnoxious narcissists


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

people who don't like/are insecure about their hair


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2016)

thirsty people


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2016)

Jacob said:


> came here for the animal crossing stayed for the gang fights




fish tale was a mistake


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 4, 2016)

Jacob said:


> came here for the animal crossing stayed for the gang fights



Describes my tbt life


----------



## seliph (Feb 4, 2016)

Natty said:


> thirsty people



Hey now I can't help that I'm generally dehydrated


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> Hey now I can't help that I'm generally dehydrated



same im like a fish i  was born in the ocean


----------



## Jacob (Feb 4, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> fish tale was a mistake



its shark tale, and temporary


----------



## seliph (Feb 4, 2016)

Will Smith and Angelina Jolie portrayed as fish makes me cringe a little ngl


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 4, 2016)

www.worldometers.info/watch/world-population/ this


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

Justina said:


> www.worldometers.info/watch/world-population/ this



the one for Japan makes me cringe


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2016)

Justina said:


> www.worldometers.info/watch/world-population/ this



my god that is gross


----------



## Isabella (Feb 4, 2016)

Justina said:


> www.worldometers.info/watch/world-population/ this



this is insane holy hell


----------



## tobi! (Feb 4, 2016)

Did you guys see that video of Jeb Bush asking people to clap for him...?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

people who obssess over kpop


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

It's funny because you're obsessed with telling people kpop sucks
Therefore you're obsessed with kpop.


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

kpop makes me cringe.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> It's funny because you're obsessed with telling people kpop sucks
> Therefore you're obsessed with kpop.



That didn't make any sense, therefore your arguement is invalid.

Also, boring people and party poopers make me cringe hard


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> That didn't make any sense, therefore your arguement is invalid.
> 
> Also, boring people and party poopers make me cringe hard



dont wanna intrude but a couple weeks ago you had kpop avatars and signatures and you changed them quite often.
so saying people who like kpop make you cringe makes no sense since you liked kpop. :/


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2016)

people with horrible sense of clothing 
bad hygiene 
special snowflakes
goodie two shoes-the type that always want to be on someone's good side 
weird people 
weird coping mechanisms 
I still cringe at emo hair with a dying passion


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> dont wanna intrude but a couple weeks ago you had kpop avatars and signatures and you changed them quite often.
> so saying people who like kpop make you cringe makes no sense since you liked kpop. :/



that's kim yuna. she's a korean olympic figure skater.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

people who obsess over figure skaters


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 4, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?348125-Kpop-Suggestions
when people judge other people just bc they like something make me cringe.
also just putting this link here.


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?348125-Kpop-Suggestions
> when people judge other people just bc they like something make me cringe.
> also just putting this link here.



SHOTS FIRED. U GO RICK.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> dont wanna intrude but a couple weeks ago you had kpop avatars and signatures and you changed them quite often.
> so saying people who like kpop make you cringe makes no sense since you liked kpop. :/


LMAO IM NOT GONNA EVEN...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fantasyrick said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?348125-Kpop-Suggestions
> when people judge other people just bc they like something make me cringe.
> also just putting this link here.



i only listend to one song from them so idk much cant call me obssessed

also the heat makes me cringe


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> LMAO IM NOT GONNA EVEN...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ok then dont judge other people just bc they like something you have a lane stay in it. anyways back to the topic
the fact that my teacher always screams at me just for asking a question makes me cringe.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> ok then dont judge other people just bc they like something you have a lane stay in it. anyways back to the topic
> the fact that my teacher always screams at me just for asking a question makes me cringe.



lmao why are u telling me this

also unattractive people make me cringe


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> lmao why are u telling me this
> 
> also unattractive people make me cringe



-sigh- smh nevermind then if you didn't get the point lol


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> -sigh- smh nevermind then if you didn't get the point lol



no point in reasoning with a wall


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

body hair makes me fringe


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 5, 2016)

Whenever JasonBurrows hints his Amiibo collection in a thread not relating to Amiibo, just stop.



Kotarou said:


> javocado call me daniel and hyogo


Ring ring hello, I've picked up the telephone! (Who are u)


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 5, 2016)

this thread isn't going to end well

edgy 12 yr old koreaboos make me cringe


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> body hair makes me fringe



you're cringe-worthy for that lol.

also parents in general -hides-


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 5, 2016)

I cringe when my teacher gives the class a test that's too hard then she asks why everyone fails


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> you're cringe-worthy for that lol.
> 
> also parents in general -hides-



OMG I SPELT CRINGE AS FRINGE LMAOOO THAT WAS NOT EXPECTED


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

I cringe at my science teacher

I don't understand half of the things she says.


----------



## seliph (Feb 5, 2016)

The glitch that's been happening on here a lot recently where it says a new post's been made on a thread but it isn't viewable until someone else posts after.


----------



## camucamu2016 (Feb 5, 2016)

when people call themselves lower than they really are #>H<
people saying they don't like a game before they even played it!!!!!
people not using THIS FONT!!!


----------



## Mariah (Feb 5, 2016)

camucamu2016 said:


> when people call themselves lower than they really are #>H<
> people saying they don't like a game before they even played it!!!!!
> people not using THIS FONT!!!



Those sound more like pet peeves.


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 6, 2016)

Most people, if I'm honest. Especially people who take things way too seriously, and also the people who seem like they're being annoying just to piss you off.


----------



## seliph (Feb 6, 2016)

I just looked up stretches to do before drawing so my wrist wouldn't cramp up as fast and the flexibility of this dude's wrists is making me scream.



camucamu2016 said:


> when people call themselves lower than they really are #>H<



What does this mean


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 6, 2016)

when people talk about nasty stuff (ex. toilet, vomit) wHEN UR EATING


----------



## Squidward (Feb 6, 2016)

Anything sonic related.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 6, 2016)

me


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 6, 2016)

The fanbases of a lot of different things TBH, especially popular and controversial books, games and TV shows.
I'll just leave this here.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzxsOr-JwMY


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

when mopheads b moaning my name and postin in my threads


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 2, 2016)

her threads ^ and people that say things that are random like WAfflEZ adn diNOS xDDD


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 2, 2016)

minecraft fans


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 2, 2016)

1 chatzy .,,


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

failure try-hards


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 3, 2016)

People (especially old men/women) who talk about topics they clearly know nothing about and end up looking like idiots as a result.


----------



## Llust (Mar 3, 2016)

people who stereotype/judge others for the dumbest sht like being into pokemon, minecraft, anime, hentai or whatever they don't agree with


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 3, 2016)

stardusk said:


> people who stereotype/judge others for the dumbest sht like being into pokemon, minecraft, anime, hentai or whatever they don't agree with



Took the words right out of my mouth; as if an interest defines who somebody is and/or how they live their lives. Complete and utter BS.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 3, 2016)

when nts write horror stories w mentally ill characters lmao


----------



## frio hur (Mar 3, 2016)

that i forgot to clean out my downloads folder...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 3, 2016)

stardusk said:


> people who stereotype/judge others for the dumbest sht like being into pokemon, minecraft, anime, hentai or whatever they don't agree with



One of these things is not like the other.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 3, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> One of these things is not like the other.



hm I wonder which


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> One of these things is not like the other.



well hentai is an anime/manga genre so and a lot of weebs like "both". If they are sane persons otherwise I don't care if they play whatever games or watch.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 3, 2016)

Console fanboys. Nobody cares about which expensive toy has more RAM.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 3, 2016)

Me trying to do digital art...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 3, 2016)

murray


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 3, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Me trying to do digital art...



I can say the same for myself.
I look at my own art and then I look at Riummi's.
It's a sad life.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 3, 2016)

when people dont know what weeaboo means and then actually be xenophobic bc they say "this is japanese! you shouldnt like things from japan! You shouldnt act japanese!"

same with koreaboo

koreaboo/weeaboo = someone who disrespects japans/koreas culture

not the opposite


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 3, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> when people dont know what weeaboo means



^

Spicy pickles


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 3, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> murray



thats going to have karma with it

its noobs


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 3, 2016)

People who bite their nails.


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 3, 2016)

ugh a lot of things the people at my school do... XD and stuff like nails on a chalkboard, eek!


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 3, 2016)

My fears, my embarrassing moments, my wierd childhood memories.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 3, 2016)

Me.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Mar 3, 2016)

i didnt see my thread get bumped. People who fake being upset just for attention.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 3, 2016)

when my fingers bleed and it gets all over my papers


----------



## Dorian (Mar 3, 2016)

Judgement, intolerance and willful ignorance.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 3, 2016)

earth


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 3, 2016)

This is so bad, but super religious people... like I don't shove my beliefs down your throat or call you horrible names because you don't believe in what I do. It just get's under my skin so badly! end rant. sorry not sorry.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 4, 2016)

quietly-stuttered said:


> This is so bad, but super religious people... like I don't shove my beliefs down your throat or call you horrible names because you don't believe in what I do. It just get's under my skin so badly! end rant. sorry not sorry.



you wouldn't like my dad. plus he's homophobic and transphobic (secon one's a thing right?)

MY DAD WHEN HE'S ****ING DRUNK OFF HIS ASS, GOD.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 4, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> you wouldn't like my dad. plus he's homophobic and transphobic (secon one's a thing right?)
> 
> MY DAD WHEN HE'S ****ING DRUNK OFF HIS ASS, GOD.



KILL IT WITH FIRE


anyway, people who try to act nice but cant bc its fake make me cringe

too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's atoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karmtoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.a itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> when people dont know what weeaboo means and then actually be xenophobic bc they say "this is japanese! you shouldnt like things from japan! You shouldnt act japanese!"
> 
> same with koreaboo
> 
> ...


weaboo = someone obsessed with Japanese culture to the point it's annoying
same goes with koreaboo 
which is like half the forum these days
also lol but acting Japanese is also p disrespectful just sayin


----------



## MintySky (Mar 4, 2016)

Balloons. ._.


----------



## teshima (Mar 4, 2016)

basically any white person who even looks at an asian person ever at all and/or any white person who likes anime or kpop. i have to carry a box cutter around w me at school so me and my Tru Asian Squad™ can jump any white kpop or anime fans we come across bc god they piss me off so much


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 4, 2016)

me trying to drink helium but fail sometimes


----------



## kelpy (Mar 4, 2016)

watching donald trump sometimes, he acts like a child.

Also seeing someone have a REAL crush on a character from a game or an anime..
like uh
you're crushing on someone else's art. Someone drew that anime character, someone made that game character model.
It's just weird.


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 4, 2016)

^ LOL
Tiny holes on something.
like in NL, seeing the beehive makes me itch and when you get stung by bees. 
UGHHHHHHH
I cant stand it ><
Also seeing clusters of insects. 
gross gross gross


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 4, 2016)

White Claw said:


> weaboo = someone obsessed with Japanese culture to the point it's annoying
> same goes with koreaboo
> which is like half the forum these days
> also lol but acting Japanese is also p disrespectful just sayin



not unless it's done right, bc saying that is like saying the way japanese act is bad


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> not unless it's done right, bc saying that is like saying the way japanese act is bad



i think they are trying to imply that a lot of weebs are trying to act.. like really polite and add like -sama, -sensei and stuff in cringe-worthy ways and pretend they are japanese


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> i think they are trying to imply that a lot of weebs are trying to act.. like really polite and add like -sama, -sensei and stuff in cringe-worthy ways and pretend they are japanese



yeah then thats cringey af

too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's atoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karmtoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.a itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 4, 2016)

those deviantart ppl who put sama in their names LMAO


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 4, 2016)

marusu said:


> those deviantart ppl who put sama in their names LMAO



who does that though lol

too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's atoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karmtoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.a itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> who does that though lol



http://www.lolihime-sama.deviantart.com

she changed her name tho


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2016)

really old memes used badly and cringy. if you gotta use crappy memes at least be up to date??

also people with the "lol xD  im sO ranD oM" personality.  and ......,, most people in the so called phandom .,.. pleas e., youre embarrassing ..,


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

WHEN HARMLESS SUGGESTION THREADS GET LOCKED LMAO???


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> WHEN HARMLESS SUGGESTION THREADS GET LOCKED LMAO???



especially twice in a row with different topics and contents :xx


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

marusu said:


> those deviantart ppl who put sama in their names LMAO



fun thing it was some gothloli person too lmao...


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Mar 4, 2016)

When people call their boyfriends 'daddy'.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

leahhhhaaaaa said:


> When people call their boyfriends 'daddy'.



this. .. and i doubt those people roleplay in public lol.

also people with painted eyebrows... i'm like i get if you have a disease but you don't have to smear **** there lol...


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 4, 2016)

Cosplayers
Weeaboos (I confess I was once one.)
My old art
People on Miiverse
Many other things.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

lol ppl still go on miiverse the ****?

also people who refer to tumblr and such crapsites for legit sources in a debate.. no just don't


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 4, 2016)

Me when I try to "change"


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 4, 2016)

People that arent humble


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 4, 2016)

oh my god people who learn Japanese but then can't bother to learn at least kana and they use romaji


it pisses me off so much like i will ignore you


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> oh my god people who learn Japanese but then can't bother to learn at least kana and they use romaji
> 
> 
> it pisses me off so much like i will ignore you



omg same ono

PewDiePie


----------



## 2004gus (Jul 26, 2017)

Minecraft parodies and roblox


----------



## Soraru (Jul 26, 2017)

people who think their superior than others. 
people who care more about where the source comes from rather than what the source says/point of said source in a debate.
derailing much?
people who act like they care so much about any general problem but when their argument is hit with decent points they try to derail the topic for the sake of their ego/pride.
people who think animals dont have feelings.

bonus: all those people who liked + voted for trump but now try to backtrack and say they hate him so that they don't look bad, as we get more into this mess later on in the next four years.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Jul 27, 2017)

The thought of someone elses blood in my mouth lol can thank Evil Dead for that one.


----------



## Goshi (Jul 27, 2017)

People who complain about "millennials" or whatever and make those ridiculous articles about how said generation is spending their life savings on avocados and need to open a book.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I just realized how this was bumped from a year ago, lol.


----------



## tumut (Jul 27, 2017)

****ing "fat culture" holy ****. Like I don't care what ur body type is and I'm not gonna judge you or whatever, but don't act like being fat is a good thing. People on Tumblr who literally want to call out everything anything that exists so they can get ****ing pissed about it. Also Vegans™, white people, ace discourse, people who don't know geography, the alt right, ****ty art, and anyone who's not self aware.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also cucks


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 27, 2017)

Furries.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

The emoji movie. 'Enough said. 

I mean, seriously? It is like a bunch of 70s people decided to try and be hip and cool. That is NOT right. The trends from this day and age are just as stupid as other trends from back in the day.

No offense to 70's people!


----------



## primandimproper (Jul 27, 2017)

People. End of story.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 27, 2017)

Overly patriotic people. Do you really need to literally wear the ****ing flag? Go buy some clothes for crying out loud.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 27, 2017)

No hate to anyone here but certain teenagers...mostly the ones who think every stupid phrase they hear on YouTube is funny.


----------

